

Creative and Rich UI interfaces and How to Create Them  - peter123
http://www.noupe.com/design/10-creative-rich-ui-interfaces-how-to-create-them.html

======
CalmQuiet
So much of this is eye candy rather than real enhancements to user experience.

Now that hammers are available there is more need for developing judgment and
criteria regarding _whether_ hammering is what is needed... more than need for
niftier hammers.

------
moe
Neat stuff in there, good finds.

